# Not getting keyboard pop-up on any apps...



## siratfus

Keyboard not showing in these apps...

Tivo Stream
Plex
Google Play Store

Is this normal? I mean this can't be normal, but is it normal in terms of everyone having this issue?


----------



## jimpmc

siratfus said:


> Keyboard not showing in these apps...
> 
> Tivo Stream
> Plex
> Google Play Store
> 
> Is this normal? I mean this can't be normal, but is it normal in terms of everyone having this issue?


No, I would try restarting it. You can do it from the Settings menu.


----------



## siratfus

jimpmc said:


> No, I would try restarting it. You can do it from the Settings menu.


Unbelievable. Everything was set up too. All my sign ins to my services, etc. Restarting didn't work. So I unplug the dongle, and now the wifi won't connect, so I clicked FORGET wifi, to start fresh, but no keyboard to input my password. LOL! Now I have to factory reset.


----------



## siratfus

For those interested... this quirk is happening since I'm a CAAVO user. The moment I pair my Caavo remote, that happens.


----------



## jimpmc

siratfus said:


> Unbelievable. Everything was set up too. All my sign ins to my services, etc. Restarting didn't work. So I unplug the dongle, and now the wifi won't connect, so I clicked FORGET wifi, to start fresh, but no keyboard to input my password. LOL! Now I have to factory reset.


You can use the Android TV Remote Control app to use your phone to type.


----------



## Dazed44

Did you pair another remote to your Tivo Stream? I noticed when I paired my Firestick remote, it did the same thing and I couldn't bring up the keyboard until I unpaired the remote for some reason.


----------



## siratfus

Dazed44 said:


> Did you pair another remote to your Tivo Stream? I noticed when I paired my Firestick remote, it did the same thing and I couldn't bring up the keyboard until I unpaired the remote for some reason.


Yep, that was the case with me. I'm using a Caavo. The moment I unpaired the Caavo, the keyboard came back. The Caavo is my all in one search, and is better at it than the Tivo Stream app anyways. So I'll just live with it. I just thought it was something that could be fixed with a reset. But guess not.


----------



## Dan203

siratfus said:


> For those interested... this quirk is happening since I'm a CAAVO user. The moment I pair my Caavo remote, that happens.


Your CAAVO is likely pairing as a keyboard. Once you have a BT keyboard connected to a device like this it prevents the onscreen keyboard from showing up.

What you can do though is use the app. There is an Android TV app that allows you to input text (and remote commands) from a phone or tablet. Or you can just unpair the CAAVO and the keyboard should come back. There might also be a setting somewhere to disable this behavior.


----------



## siratfus

Dan203 said:


> Your CAAVO is likely pairing as a keyboard. Once you have a BT keyboard connected to a device like this it prevents the onscreen keyboard from showing up.
> 
> What you can do though is use the app. There is an Android TV app that allows you to input text (and remote commands) from a phone or tablet. Or you can just unpair the CAAVO and the keyboard should come back. There might also be a setting somewhere to disable this behavior.


Yea, I was a little surprised to run into this issue, since I don't have this issue with Caavo and Fire TV. But that probably has something to do with this not being officially supported by Caavo yet.


----------



## siratfus

Dan203 said:


> Your CAAVO is likely pairing as a keyboard. Once you have a BT keyboard connected to a device like this it prevents the onscreen keyboard from showing up.
> 
> What you can do though is use the app. There is an Android TV app that allows you to input text (and remote commands) from a phone or tablet. Or you can just unpair the CAAVO and the keyboard should come back. There might also be a setting somewhere to disable this behavior.


I realize I don't have this issue with the Nvidia Shield with my Caavo in the Living room. This Tivo Stream is with the Caavo in my bedroom. So this is definitely something that has to be corrected by Caavo if they decide to support it.


----------



## ke3ju

I paired a bluetooth remote with a keyboard on it, and the onscreen keyboard went away.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Obermayer

siratfus said:


> Yep, that was the case with me. I'm using a Caavo. The moment I unpaired the Caavo, the keyboard came back. The Caavo is my all in one search, and is better at it than the Tivo Stream app anyways. So I'll just live with it. I just thought it was something that could be fixed with a reset. But guess not.


I had the same problem when paired my harmony elite remote. That remote provides a iOS / android app which has a integrated screen keyboard. I can type there but when I hit return the 4k just beeps at me.


----------



## J Nechleba

Andrew Obermayer said:


> I had the same problem when paired my harmony elite remote. That remote provides a iOS / android app which has a integrated screen keyboard. I can type there but when I hit return the 4k just beeps at me.


Ditto. Same setup. It's a real pain in the a**. Yes, I can pull out the Android tablet to type but too many times I would like to be able to bring up an onscreen keyboard and punch in what I want. And the Google Assistant voice option misfires all the time. This is brain dead design at its worst.


----------



## a11d3lete

Sorry for bringing up an old thread, I had the same problem, I used a the harmony hub remote, but because my stream 4k though it was a keyboard, it wouldn't let the virtual keyboard show up. I really liked using the virtual keyboard, gboard, bacause it has voice typing. I finally found a solution that should be simply enough to make the virtual keyboard show up when you have other Bluetooth remotes connected.

1. Download Buttons remapper from the play store. Make sure it's "remapper" and not "mapper". "Mapper" needs adb and the paid version, so we want the "remapper" version.

2. After you enable the service in setting>accessibility
Go to the plus icon in "remapper" and select "short and long press"

3. For key I recommend menu, or any other key you don't mind looking temporarily.

4. For action you must select "Show input menu" it should be lower in the list shown. You can ignore all the other options and select ok.

5. Press your selected key, a menu will pop up saying changing keyboard. The part we are interested in is the switch next to "Show virtual keyboard" which is off. Turn it on and the virtual keyboard will show up wether you have a Bluetooth keyboard or remote connected or not.


----------



## J Nechleba

Brilliant - thanks! This should solve one of the most irritating things in my life. I already have paid mapper so should be easy. Will try it when I return home later this week.


----------



## Max Powers

Cannot believe, Harmony being such a popular device, this hasn't been solved by TiVo yet! 

Button Remapper keeps crashing my TiVo, so here's another solution. Use this keyboard instead and it will pop/appear! Doesn't have predictions, but better than losing your mind:









Keyboard for Android TV - Apps on Google Play


Keyboard for Android-based set-top boxes and TVs




play.google.com


----------

